# Blue Dragon Charters INSANITY



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

I decided that we should do a little scouting on Sun for some upcoming trips and to get back intouch with the inshore side. After a few calls I got a crew to jump on we had Pete (knock Down) ,Nate (petes son), Capt. Jared (bay banger), and Bruce. We started out heading out to Cape Henry to make a little bait and after setting the trolling rods we made bait QUICK like three passes of all the rods staying down we were loaded and headed north. We all had talked about the cobia that had been cruzing around so we all kept a wary eye out for little brown guys surfing as we headed to our spot. Soon we were heading along our way when a "raft" appeared of our beam so we turned hard and screamed towards it then we got lined up and seen all the tails on the fish that were making up the "raft" I turned hard and yell to get the pitch rods ready we got a whole school of red drum crusing on the surface after a few attempts and a broken rod we get hooked up on a 40 in red drum and chase her down in a few minutes for nates release then we move on. A few miles more and we see what i thought were more red drum turns out to be a school of Black drum with all the fish anywhere from 40-90 lbs so we set up on them with bucktales solid white wasn't hitting as often as usaual but from the pic's you can clearly see what was and the were AGGRESSIVE an all that are wondering about now no we didn't snag them we HOOKED THEM IN THE MOUTH as the pictures will show. That school was fun but the next school was EPIC!!! all the fish were between 60-100+lbs and were HUNGRY. When your on fish like that the thing not to do is not to throw the lightest thing in the boat saying Whats the wors that could happen LOL....so we did it twice. we played with them for a while and then moved off them and went sharking where we released 7 sharks spinners,bulls, and dusky life was good and we were DONE....but we did see a cobia on the way back about 60 lbs but we didn't wat to ruin the day by catching it .........did i forget to mention that it was bloted an smelled RANK.


OH yah i almost forgot i fell in the water too.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

That is borderlind absurd! Sounds like a ridiculous day of fishslaying. Nice work. Where is he based from? I'm going to be out on the shoals tomarrow night hoping for some big reds myself. 

Ben


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

You mention pictures?!?!?!?!? 

Please!!!


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Ummmmmm how do you post pic's here ...i am at a loss


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

kapoc said:


> Ummmmmm how do you post pic's here ...i am at a loss


look in the bible on this site..it will tell ya all about posting pics


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)




----------

